# AHCI modus



## tonyx86 (23. Juni 2009)

hallo erstmal,

ich hab mir neulich zu meiner systemplatte noch ne zweite samsung als daten platte besorgt auf der ich auch meine games laufen lassen wollte.

da ich meine erste platte nicht im ahci modus betreibe, wollte ich nun fragen ob es erstens überhaupt spürbar mehr leistung bringt und zweitens ob es bei einer platte für games und daten iüberhaupt sinn macht?

mfg


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (23. Juni 2009)

moin,

ahci ist im vergleich zu ide/native ide je nach spiel bis zu 3fach schneller laden und/oder weniger nachladeruckler.
ide macht bei 56mb/s dicht
sata 2 achi platten machen gerne mal 110mb/s und sind durch ncq viel flexibler.

fazit: ahci bringt selbst beim simplen kopieren von daen enorme geschwindigkeitsvorteile.

mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juni 2009)

Also das wäre mit neu das SATA Platten die im IDE Mode laufen nur bis zu 56MB/S können.
Ich kopiere bei meinen Platten die im IDE Mode laufen auch über 70 MB/S.


----------



## tonyx86 (23. Juni 2009)

ist dieser ahci modus an das betriebssystem gekoppelt oder an den sata port??

kann ich eine platte in dem modus laufen lassen und die andere unangerührt ohne?


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juni 2009)

Manche Boards bieten die Option an bestimmte Ports noch im IDE Mode laufen zu lassen.
Sobald AHCI aber im BIOS aktiviert ist gilt er für alle Ports, außer es steht, wie gesagt, was anderes dabei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juni 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Also das wäre mit neu das SATA Platten die im IDE Mode laufen nur bis zu 56MB/S können.
> Ich kopiere bei meinen Platten die im IDE Mode laufen auch über 70 MB/S.


 
Bei mir sind die Platten immer gleichschnell, egal ob IDE Modus oder AHCI.
Da AHCI aber mehr Probleme mit sich bringt als sinnvoll ist, lasse ich alles in IDE.


----------



## tonyx86 (23. Juni 2009)

werde ich dann wohl auch machen denn ich habe keine lust mein system nochmal neu aufzusetzen


----------



## riedochs (23. Juni 2009)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ahci ist im vergleich zu ide/native ide je nach spiel bis zu 3fach schneller laden und/oder weniger nachladeruckler.
> ide macht bei 56mb/s dicht
> ...



Wo hast du dieses Maerchen her?




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die Platten immer gleichschnell, egal ob IDE Modus oder AHCI.
> Da AHCI aber mehr Probleme mit sich bringt als sinnvoll ist, lasse ich alles in IDE.



Richitg.


----------



## poiu (23. Juni 2009)

AHCI nachträglich unter XP/Vista einschalten : 

bei Intel ganz einfach : 

die datei ziehen und Readme lesen 

ftp://ftp.heise.de/pub/ct/listings/0626-212.zip 

hier steht mehr . 

SATA-AHCI-Treiber nachrüsten - c't 

das integrieren der Treiber in ne XP CD hat bei mir nicht funktioniert  , aber der Trick klappt wunderbar.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Juni 2009)

Hab mein Sys auch wegen AHCI extra mal neu aufgesetzt, aber ehrlich gesagt, keinen spürbaren und ebenso meßbaren Unterschied feststellen können. Platten laufen und kopieren noch genauso schnell wie vorher. Probleme konnte ich jedoch auch keine feststellen.

@quantenslipstream: was für Probleme meinst du denn?


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2009)

AHCI schaltet eigentlich nur NCQ und Hot-Plugging frei.
Ersteres bringt fast keinen Leistungsvorteil und letzteres werden nur die wenigsten für benötigen(im Zusammenhang mit E-SATA aber recht wichtig).
Dafür brechen z.B. diverse SSDs brutal ein wenn der Controller im AHCI Modus laufen muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juni 2009)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream: was für Probleme meinst du denn?


 
Bootprobleme und Datenzugriff.
Die Festplatten "pennen" unter Vista immer ein, wenn sie im AHCI Modus laufen, beim IDE Modus kommt das nicht vor.
Außerdem, wenn ich auf AHCI umstelle, werden meine Sata Laufwerke nicht mehr erkannt.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Grüße


----------



## tonyx86 (23. Juni 2009)

danke ich für die kleine diskusion und aufklärung
(also ist es im grunde genommen viel wind um nichts)

wenns einen kleinen performancegewinn bringt aber durchaus auch neue probleme entstehen, werd ichs wohl lassen, zumal ich ohnehin win7 drauf hab (wegen dem tipp zur nachträglichen aktivierung des modus)

also kann ich nicht die eine platte im ahci modus laufen lassen und die andere nicht?


----------



## Nucleus (23. Juni 2009)

Ich habe meine Velociraptor im IDE-Modus laufen und kann sämtliche Testergebnisse, die im Internet veröffentlicht wurden damit reproduzieren.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2009)

tonyx86 schrieb:


> also kann ich nicht die eine platte im ahci modus laufen lassen und die andere nicht?


Also bei meinem TPower kann man die S-ATA Anschlüsse im Bios "splitten" so dass (z.B., es sind auch andere kombinationen, inkl. Raid möglich)eine Hälfte als AHCI und eine als IDE läuft.
Eine Einstellung pro Platte hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## leorphee (28. Juni 2009)

Ich habe meinen neuen PC nur mit SATA Platten ausgestattet und die IDE Platten alle raus (dienen jetzt als Archive). Ich hatte die Geschwindigkeitstest gemacht mit HD tune und konnte schon einen unterschied feststellen. Ich habe auch das empfinden das es schneller ist, kann aber auch am generell neuen PC liegen. Ich bleibe jeden falls bei AHCI/RAID, und das ohne Probleme.
Im alten PC hatte ich eine RAID laufen und IDE Platten drin im IDE Modus, hängt also vom Mainboard ab ob man es so einstellen kann oder nicht und alles unter XP.


----------



## riedochs (28. Juni 2009)

leorphee schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen neuen PC nur mit SATA Platten ausgestattet und die IDE Platten alle raus (dienen jetzt als Archive). Ich hatte die Geschwindigkeitstest gemacht mit HD tune und konnte schon einen unterschied feststellen. Ich habe auch das empfinden das es schneller ist, kann aber auch am generell neuen PC liegen. Ich bleibe jeden falls bei AHCI/RAID, und das ohne Probleme.
> Im alten PC hatte ich eine RAID laufen und IDE Platten drin im IDE Modus, hängt also vom Mainboard ab ob man es so einstellen kann oder nicht und alles unter XP.



Sorry, aber das totale Stulle was du schreibst. Klar sind ältere Platten durchaus langsamer. Wir reden hier aber von der gleichen Platte am gleichen ANschluss. Nur das der Anschluss (SATA) entweder im AHCI oder im IDE Modus betrieben wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also bei meinem TPower kann man die S-ATA Anschlüsse im Bios "splitten" so dass (z.B., es sind auch andere kombinationen, inkl. Raid möglich)eine Hälfte als AHCI und eine als IDE läuft.
> Eine Einstellung pro Platte hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


 
Genau das ist aber das Problem.
Wenn ich den Sata Anschluss von IDE auf AHCI umstelle, werden alle Anschlüsse umgestellt, also auch die, an denen die Laufwerke dran hängen.
Und dann werden die Laufwerke unter Windows nicht mehr gefunden. 
Solange man jeden einzelnen Port nicht exakt einstellen kann, interessiert mich AHCI nicht.


Ach ja, und einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil gegen über IDE Platten (IDE Platten, nicht IDE Modus) habe ich nicht festgestellt.


----------



## leorphee (28. Juni 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das totale Stulle was du schreibst. Klar sind ältere Platten durchaus langsamer. Wir reden hier aber von der gleichen Platte am gleichen ANschluss. Nur das der Anschluss (SATA) entweder im AHCI oder im IDE Modus betrieben wird.



Ich habe die Messungen am neuen PC gemacht und einmal das System  im IDE Modus und einmal im AHCI/RAID Installiert und da kamen an den selben Anschlüssen verschiedene Messungen raus - AHCI/RAID war da schneller.
Das mit dem Gefühlen schneller sein bezog sich auf unterschied zwischen alten PC und neuem (da hast du wohl recht), da ich ja  nach den Messungen bei AHCI/RAID geblieben bin und somit kein Alltagstest stand fand unter IDE beim neuen PC. Gerade bei den älteren Platten war der unterschied am größten, diese habe ich ja nun auch im Raid laufen was einen geschwindigkeits zuwachs von gut 8-10% gab, gegenüber als einzelne Platten im IDE Modus...


----------



## kays (29. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bootprobleme und Datenzugriff.
> Die Festplatten "pennen" unter Vista immer ein, wenn sie im AHCI Modus laufen, beim IDE Modus kommt das nicht vor.
> Außerdem, wenn ich auf AHCI umstelle, werden meine Sata Laufwerke nicht mehr erkannt.



Genau das problem hatte ich. die platten sind einfach nicht mehr aus dem S3 hochgefahren echt ärgerlich


----------



## snapstar123 (20. August 2009)

Hallo erst mal zusammen hab da mal eine Frage, habe nur Sata geräte am PC hängen und wollte wissen ob es bei jedem Mobo möglich ist auf AHCI umzustellen.
Habe ein Asus P5N-D 750SLI und finde dort nichts dazu habe ich noch Vista als OS.
Habe wie bei PCGH beschrieben erst im Gerätemanager nachgeschaut obs aktiv ist is es aber nicht.
Dann habe ich die Regedit aufgeruffen und wie folgt vorgegangen 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci
auf start und denn Wert auf Null gesetzt dann Neustart und ins Bios aber habe dort nichts gefunden also wieder denn Wert in der regedit zurückgesetzt.
Kann es sein das manche Mobos oder Festplatten das AHCI nicht unterstützen oder bin ich zu doof es zu finden.
Festplatte ist eine Samsung Spinpoint 500Gig und das Mobo ein Nforce Chipsatz, also währe froh wenn mir jemand helfen könnte denn meine Festplatte ziemlich langsam geworden ist und defragmentiert habe ich sie auch schon.
Also Leute ich währe euch Dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## jetztaber (20. August 2009)

Mein Bester, leider ist diese Funktion laut Deinem Board Handbuch nicht vorgesehen. Anscheinend unterstützt der 750 diese Betriebsart nicht.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. August 2009)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Mein Bester, leider ist diese Funktion laut Deinem Board Handbuch nicht vorgesehen. Anscheinend unterstützt der 750 diese Betriebsart nicht.



Schade habe es mir schon gedacht aber Danke für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## eVoX (20. August 2009)

Hat Win7 eigentlich schon gleich die benötigten Treiber da, um es gleich bei der Installation zu aktivieren?


----------



## snapstar123 (20. August 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Hat Win7 eigentlich schon gleich die benötigten Treiber da, um es gleich bei der Installation zu aktivieren?



Habe gelesen in der neuen Ausgabe von PCGH das man es genauso wie bei Vista macht also wenn im Geräte-Manager bei IDE ATA\ATAPI-Controller AHCI steht dann muss man es glaube ich beim Bios einstellen und es wird nach einem Neustart alles dazu Instaliert wenns nicht im Gerätemanager steht dann musst du es in der regedit wie unten beschrieben erst dort den Wert auf 0 stellen und dann im Bios aktivieren wenn es das Board unterstützt und dann wieder Neustart und es wird alles Instaliert.
Man soll noch ein Treiber-Update mit Intels ICH-Software machen mit dem Webcode 27SF steht noch dort aber auf eigene gefahr, hast ja diesen Thread gelesen das es zu Problemen kommen kann also musst du es wissen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## eVoX (20. August 2009)

Thx für die Info, aber langsam muss es doch mal soweit sein, dass man es einfach vor der Win Installation im Bios aktiviert und alle benötigten Treiber automatisch installiert werden, ist doch total mist, dass man vielleicht immer noch irgendwelche Werte verändern muss.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. August 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Thx für die Info, aber langsam muss es doch mal soweit sein, dass man es einfach vor der Win Installation im Bios aktiviert und alle benötigten Treiber automatisch installiert werden, ist doch total mist, dass man vielleicht immer noch irgendwelche Werte verändern muss.



Ja das ist halt sch... aber ist halt so.
Laut Ausgabe hat es so wie so nur einen Leistungszuwachs von 7% und wenn du IDE Geräte am PC hängen hast dann kommt es so wie so zu Probleme laut diesem Thread aber hast du nur Sata Geräte ist es einen versuch wert aber es kann trozdem zu Problemen kommen, schlimmsten Fall das OS neu auflegen.
Also musst du es dir überlegen ob du es machen willst, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Fate T.H (20. August 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Thx für die Info, aber langsam muss es doch mal soweit sein, dass man es einfach vor der Win Installation im Bios aktiviert und alle benötigten Treiber automatisch installiert werden, ist doch total mist, dass man vielleicht immer noch irgendwelche Werte verändern muss.



Gähn ist doch schon so was regst dich auf ?
Ich installiere Vista/Win7 immer mit aktiviertem AHCI-Modus da werden beim Setup alle benötigten Standardtreiber installiert.


----------



## Lexx (20. August 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Thx für die Info, aber langsam muss es doch mal soweit sein, dass man es einfach vor der Win Installation im Bios aktiviert und alle benötigten Treiber automatisch installiert werden, ist doch total mist, dass man vielleicht immer noch irgendwelche Werte verändern muss.


könnens doch eh alle.. ?
linux, macos, xp seit sp2 (wie alt is des schon..?), vista, win7
activate befor install und gut ists..

btw: ich betreue zwei rechner im ide/sata mischbetrieb.
wo soll es da zu problemen kommen... ?
bitte um aufklärung.

edit:
funny: der eine ist sogar mein altes dfi lp ut4 sli.
und steht in einem tonstudio.
also sollte auch nicht mir alter/exotischer hardware zu tun haben..
wenn es zu problemen kommt..


----------



## snapstar123 (20. August 2009)

Ich kenne mich selber nicht so gut damit aus aber was ich in diesem Thread gelesen habe sind manche schon auf Probleme gestossen.
Wollte nur Helfen aber ihr kennt euch ja gut aus bei mir kann ich leider nicht diesen Modus nutzen weils mein Mobo nicht unterstützt leider aber laut ausgabe sind es so oder so nur 7% Leistungzuwachs aber wenigstens etwas aber geht bei mir nicht, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## jetztaber (20. August 2009)

Macht ja nichts und mach Dir bloß nicht die Probleme anderer Leute zu eigen. Meist sitzt da der Fehler nämlich vor der Tastatur. 

Wenn im Bios AHCI eingestellt ist, wird der notwendige Treiber sowohl von Vista als auch von Windows 7 installiert. Das gilt auch für den Betrieb von Zusatzcontrollern (z.B. JMicron) für eSATA und daran angeschlossene externe Festplatten kann ich auch ganz einfach während des Betriebs wechseln. Sie werden problemlos eingebunden und sind sofort betriebsbereit.


----------



## eVoX (20. August 2009)

Das es seit XP SP2 geht, wusste ich leider leider nicht, ich muss die SPs immer nach installieren, hab ja die CD ohne SPs und das geht ja nicht direkt mit aktivierten AHCI, daher die kleine Aufregung.
Aber danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2009)

Wie kommst jetzt auf XP??
Das hat in keiner Version 'nen AHCI Treiber, den gibts erst mit Vista.


----------



## eVoX (20. August 2009)

Dann lies mal #30.


----------



## amdintel (21. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die Platten immer gleichschnell, egal ob IDE Modus oder AHCI.
> Da AHCI aber mehr Probleme mit sich bringt als sinnvoll ist, lasse ich alles in IDE.



was für Problem ?
ich habe drei Pcs mit AHCI laufen.
AHCI ist allerdings bei XP eine Zumutung,
das installieren der Treiber ist sehr umständlich,
bei Vista/Linux sind die schon mit drin, das stellt man im Bios auf AHCI installiert sein Vista und fertig.

Bei XP hat man  das so richtig für  Dau User gemacht,
man soll von Diskette den AHCI installieren, 
nur haben heute so gut wie keine PCs mehr Disketten LW , 
Disketten gibt es so gut wie nicht mehr zu kaufen ,
Dau Alarm nenne ich das ...
MS hätte das ja wenigstens 
bei dem SP3 für XP mit einbauen können .


----------



## snapstar123 (21. August 2009)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Macht ja nichts und mach Dir bloß nicht die Probleme anderer Leute zu eigen. Meist sitzt da der Fehler nämlich vor der Tastatur.
> 
> Wenn im Bios AHCI eingestellt ist, wird der notwendige Treiber sowohl von Vista als auch von Windows 7 installiert. Das gilt auch für den Betrieb von Zusatzcontrollern (z.B. JMicron) für eSATA und daran angeschlossene externe Festplatten kann ich auch ganz einfach während des Betriebs wechseln. Sie werden problemlos eingebunden und sind sofort betriebsbereit.



O.K. dann weis ich bescheid danke für die Info aber es kommt so oder so ein neues Mobo her und das wird höchst wahrscheinlich AHCI unterstützen.
Also danke für die Info ist manchmal schwer Leuten etwas zu erklären aber egal jetzt haben sie ja die Antworten und können beruhigt weiter arbeiten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Lexx (21. August 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Das es seit XP SP2 geht, wusste ich leider leider nicht, ich muss die SPs immer nach installieren, hab ja die CD ohne SPs und das geht ja nicht direkt mit aktivierten AHCI, daher die kleine Aufregung.


1.) ahci/mainboardtreiber kann man (ich weiß, ich mags auch nicht) per nLite in die xp-install-cd integrieren, oder
2.) zu beginn der installation können per taste F6 treiber zugeladen werden.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie kommst jetzt auf XP??
> Das hat in keiner Version 'nen AHCI Treiber, den gibts erst mit Vista.


falsch..


----------



## jetztaber (21. August 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> 1.)
> falsch..



hmmm, standardmäßig scheinen sie nicht dabei zu sein. Die von Dir angesprochene Integrations-/Hinzufügemöglichkeit erfolgt eigentlich nachträglich.

Ich hab jetzt nicht wahnsinnig gegoogelt zu diesem Thema (da es mir a. A. vorbei geht - bei mir funktionierts halt), aber hier mal ein paar Sätze von jemandem, der sich aktuell Mühe mit diesem Thema gibt: WIN XP >> AHCI Treiber/Mods | NCQ | Chipsätze


----------



## snapstar123 (21. August 2009)

jetztaber schrieb:


> hmmm, standardmäßig scheinen sie nicht dabei zu sein. Die von Dir angesprochene Integrations-/Hinzufügemöglichkeit erfolgt eigentlich nachträglich.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt nicht wahnsinnig gegoogelt zu diesem Thema (da es mir a. A. vorbei geht - bei mir funktionierts halt), aber hier mal ein paar Sätze von jemandem, der sich aktuell Mühe mit diesem Thema gibt: WIN XP >> AHCI Treiber/Mods | NCQ | Chipsätze



Ist auch in der Aktuellen Ausgabe von PCGH zu finden und wird dort erklärt wie man es unter XP Instaliert um dich ein bisschen zu unterstützen .
Also Leute in der Aktuellen Ausgabe ist es Wort für Wort erklärt wie es unter XP Instaliert wird und auch aktiviert auch wie es bei Vista und Win7 funktioniert, Mfg Snapstar


----------

